# Slapping some ideas together



## toothybugs (Mar 26, 2018)

As of 4-30-18 at 5pm, I'll be a homeowner! And I have an unfinished basement to play with. The best part is, my bride is fully on board with me creating an "entertainment space" for hangouts, sports game get-togethers, etc. 

But for now, I'll admit it - I'm kind of lost and overwhelmed. I'm estimating the finished room dimensions to be 27L x 12W x 9H putting me closest to the Volkmann Ratio. I have zero issue with bringing the back wall forward a little because I can make it a closet for storage space. She'll be happy about that. 

I suppose to get this started, what do you guys recommend for my first steps? I'm guessing speaker selection, placement, and wiring is a good place to start. ((I'd love to get set up for a 7.2.4 system if it isn't overpowering the room, but 7.2.2 or 7.1.2 would be fine as well.)) I have a few ideas on speakers already if it helps any. Does placement matter THAT much with a good assortment of bass traps, diffusers, etc?


----------

